# Topics > Word processing, natural language processing > Auto-generated text >  Charlie, personal AI journalist, San Diego, California, USA

## Airicist2

charlie.news

twitter.com/HeyCharlie___

Founder - Jim Morrison

producthunt.com/posts/charlie-5

----------


## Airicist2

Meet Charlie - Your personal journalist

Mar 27, 2022




> What if the news was written just for you?
> 
> Charlie is an AI that talks you through the news in a calm, measured way.
> 
> Charlie helps you to save time and stay informed with a healthy balance of news from home and around the world.

----------

